# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  حصري ازالة الايكلود حصري مجانا

## abousalma007

مجانا بالنسبة للايبود ويفي شغالة مائة بالمائة والايفون الاربعة دون شبكة ل4/4S وجميع واي فاي باد 
فقط ICE A4 
أولا: تعديل  ملف الهوست وإضافة هذا السطر: 107.170.72.61 albert.apple.com  
2: فتح اي تيونز وربط الجهاز  أو آي باد مع اي تيونز ثم انتظر بضع ثوان وتحقق تنشيط قفل لتجاوزه 
(اي فون على A5 + لا تعمل،)    لتحميل ملف الهوست من هنا معدل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassinovio

طريقة مختصرة اقل جهدا وربحا للوقت لتجاوز الايكلود فقط من الطرق السابقة على اجهزة A4  ةيبقى مشكل الشبكة قائما تشكر اخي

----------


## king of royal

الله ينور على المجهود

----------

